# To Re-Lume Or Not To Re-Lume, That Is The Question?



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Says it all really, lume on my 94 CWC Nav is not bright and looks a little "orangey" and even textured, should I shouldn't I?? Who does it and how much??










Jason


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I`d leave it


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone here done it or had it done??


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I would definately leave it. It looks as though it's aging nicely and has a nice vintage look about it. Do you need a watch with lume? If so I would considering getting another watch. One that really does the whole lume thing really well.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

understood, If it was an easy'ish job and would have successfull results i would look at it.....


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Leave it as is - the ageing (patina) not only adds character but tends to ad to the value if you ever sell it! Let it age gracefully.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you need the watch at night, then do it. If it's a daytime wearer, leave it original but that's just my opinion. I use a diver at night with Superluminova hands and dial. Great! :blind:

Mike


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I have kinda solved my own problem to an extent :blush2:

accidentially via well known online auction site bought a 2011 model with date and G'tee card from Silvermans


----------

